# Kid report



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

I went wadefishing this am with a friend. Reds and trout were scarce. Zip,nada. But before we left we found lots of ladyfish hanging out at a culvert. Caught five or six on fly before we left. I thought this would be a great chance for my daughter. She has yet to catch a fish on fly. So after she comes home from church we head out for ladyfish. Wouldnt you know it, the lady fish bite has stopped. She finally gets a hit.








Her first on fly and its not a trash fish. [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]








It may be small, but its a milestone for her.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Way to go dad [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Good work. Hope there is a pic of her holding the fish.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Good work Dad! Great day for both of you!


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Hey man...way to go!!! I feel a sense of pride there for me. I cant but feel I helped a little with that


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

I tried to get her to hold it. It was ''too slimey''. She loves to fish but wont touch one without a boga.


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

awesome!!!!!!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

wtg, I'd be proud too. Thats way cool.


----------



## CaptSnook (May 11, 2008)

Nice Report! 

[smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

Very nice!!!!


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

congrats to both of you


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> It may be small, but its a milestone for her.


It may be small? Heck, that's awesome for someone her size.


----------

